# need a favor........



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

i love seeing pictures of fish with the rod/reel outfits that brought them to hand. could you guys please post some. it's always been a primer to me.

thanks.........rap


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

rapman said:


> i love seeing pictures of fish with the rod/reel outfits that brought them to hand. could you guys please post some. it's always been a primer to me.
> 
> thanks.........rap


Here you go. Yesterday was 1st 'gill trip to a favorite pond. The bite was slow & extremely light, only got 5. The two pics below are smallest (8") & largest (9"). Both caught on St Croix Legend Ultra 2pc 4wt, Pflueger Trion 1934 reel & Sage Performance Taper II flyline (WF4F).



















Mike


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

TFO 6wt TiCr "NY Tributary to Lake Erie"










TFO 8wt Switch rod "NY tributary flowing into Lake Ontario"

Hey look no fingers in the gills, and the fish never touched the rocks!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Winston LTX 5 weight, Lamson Konic 1.5, 3 lb. hybrid striped bass. 










Same rod, Abel Super 6, 12 lb. hybrid striped bass.











Get primed!


----------



## LearningtoFly (Apr 2, 2011)

St. Croix Imperial 9'6" 8 weight with Pflueger Trion 1978. First fish on a fly rod: a 26" steelhead.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Awesome LTF! That's what I'm talkin' about!

How was the fight?


----------



## LearningtoFly (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks man,
The fight was pretty good. I think the 8 weight rod I'm using is a little more stout than the noodle rod that I've fought most of my steelhead on and I believe I was using an 0x leader (if not then it was a 1x) which is stronger than my typical leaders in the past so I felt like I could control the fish pretty well. Even so, it took me a while to land the fish after it gave me several nice runs and it was pretty tuckered out by the time I tailed it. Luckily that fish decided to start its fight by running up the pool; I had a good hookup on another, probably bigger, fish that peeled line, got into a strong current, took off downstream and broke my leader when I tried to turn him (there was a tree in the way so I couldn't chase him).
If the weather cooperates at all I should be able to get out most days this week for at least a couple of hours so hopefully I'll get a few more before it is time to move on to smallies.


----------



## troutbum865 (Dec 16, 2010)

Smallmouth caught on an Orvis Clearwater 9ft 8wt with Orvis Mid Arbor reel


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I can add some variety.  All caught on my Scott 5wt rod and el' cheapo reel - it does a good job of holding my line, palm for drag.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Redhorse! Awesome!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

That's a pretty smallmouth, Attica!

I can't help but throw my hat in the ring here...


Fish Ohio Channel Cat caught on a TFO Clouser 8'9" 6 wt with sage 1650 reel, on a bunny streamer. Ran me into the backing 









And another on the same rod, different streamer though (Woolly bugger in this case, iirc)









29" (iirc) carp caught on TFO Pro series 5 wt and Sage 1650









Erie trib Smallmouth on the 6wt clouser


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Okay I know its not a fly rod but imagine pulling in a fresh lake steelhead on an ugly stik ice fishing rod... almost as impresive as a fly rod IMHO!!!


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

hoga smallie- 3/4 wt reddington, trion 34 reel


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

guys, the pics are phenomenal. glad so many fish warm water species here. nothing wrong with trout worship or steelhead, but i like seeing the long rods out for so many other types of fish. i appreciate the pics. thank you for posting.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

This is one of my favorites of this type of picture that I have taken, 19.5" PB fly rod largemouth...on my 3wt!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Cream - That LMB has some shoulder... and on a 3wt - WOW!

I knew i had some other pics, had to search through 2 different flash drives - but i found them. 

1st pic - have caught very few of these and this was a 1st on my FR from last year.

2nd pic - always fun to hook into the sewer bass!!!


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

AtticaFish said:


> *Cream - That LMB has some shoulder... and on a 3wt - WOW!*
> I knew i had some other pics, had to search through 2 different flash drives - but i found them.
> 
> 1st pic - have caught very few of these and this was a 1st on my FR from last year.
> ...


I was minding my own business, working over some bluegills and redears, when that bass decided to attack a small gill I was stripping in. It just sat there in front of me like it was waiting for me to hook another gill, and this is in a heavily fished public lake. The biggest streamer I had with me was a #6 olive zonker pattern. First cast I stripped it right to her nose and she slammed it! Then after I slowly got her back towards the bank on 5x tippet, she got hung in the weeds. I thought the tippet would go at any second, so I waded out to about waist deep in the weeds to land her. I earned that one.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Two of my favorite fly caught fish... both happened to come on my 4wt.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

coolwater, what kind of rod and reel is in the picture? looks neat.

gentlemen, great response. i am fired up, once again. thank you.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Way to snag'm in the lips Patricio!


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

CoolWater said:


> Two of my favorite fly caught fish... both happened to come on my 4wt.


nice. 



fallen513 said:


> Way to snag'm in the lips Patricio!










all fish are taken legally.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

That 4 wt. is a custom build by Matt Pedersen. The rod is a Rainshadow RX7 blank, it's a 7 ft, 2 piece. He did a great job on the wraps and handle, reel seat... I like everything about it... especially how well it fishes!

The reel is a Cabelas SLA. The first generation of these sucked, terrible drag system. They were off the shelf for awhile, when they returned - they had new drag systems and are a nice large arbor choice in my opinion.


----------

